# Addition of some Popow slippers



## JeanLux (Jul 9, 2009)

Receiving the mail of http://www.popow-orchids.com by start of juli conc. their summer specials, I had a look at the list and found (of course) lots of interesting plants! finally, I decided to buy less in number but more in 'strength' of plants! Today, at reception of the plants, I knew that I had choosen the right direction! I had a very good surprise when opening the package:
bella (2 spikes), niveum (2 new growths), emersonii (5 growths), charlesw. (1 spike, +/- 10 growths), and a 2 growths phrag besseae! All of the paphs had bloomed, acc. to old stems, 1-2 times! 





bellatulum:





charlesworthii:




with these strong plants, I have some expectations about flower quality!!?  Jean

(sorry for the bad pict. quality! we have very bad, rainy weather)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

Yay phrag besseae!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2009)

Great healthy and strong additions We are expecting flower photos soon...


----------



## Elena (Jul 9, 2009)

They look excellent, Jean, great buys! I've never been disappointed with Popow's plants


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice buys. The photos don't look so bad, Jean -- no need to apologize.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 10, 2009)

Fantastic buy Jean. Is this your mix the plants are in or Popow's? What is the mixture made up of?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 10, 2009)

:clap: They look great! Looking forward to seeing the flowers! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 10, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic buy Jean. Is this your mix the plants are in or Popow's? What is the mixture made up of?



It is Popow's mix Rick! Looks rather complex to me! Bark, coconut husk chips, hydroton, clay pellets?, sort of rock,fine charcoal?, some small white stuff ....?  sorry, but maybe I will be able to go into more details at first repotting !! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, what a haul! Great looking plants.


----------

